# Joining the TTOC



## tenkai (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Guys/Girls,

just wanted to say, I joined the TTOC, sent of my payment and was absolutely gobsmacked when my membership pack arrived on my doorstep the very next day, probably less than 24hours from making the payment to getting my pack! 

Now that is service! And the fact I got number 1966 (World cup and all that!) just made it that bit even sweeter! 8)

Cheers to the people who run the TTOC, amazing service and you deserve a pat on the back!

Al.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to the best little club in the world


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tenkai said:


> Hi Guys/Girls,
> 
> just wanted to say, I joined the TTOC, sent of my payment and was absolutely gobsmacked when my membership pack arrived on my doorstep the very next day, probably less than 24hours from making the payment to getting my pack!
> 
> ...


I was tempted to keep that number for myself , You'll never guess when I was born :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

1842?


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

1843?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

phodge said:


> 1842?


I saw Andys post and was just about to post that exact date :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Renewed mine today [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice one Jamo


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> tenkai said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys/Girls,
> ...


398. But not sure if that would be AD or BC


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

I joined up last night and got membership number 1975 which is one year later than my birthday!

How do I change my Forum status to read TT Owners' Club Member and get the TTOC flag then?

O.k. I see under my profile 'groups' TTOC is a closed group and new members can only join upon invitation of a group leader...

Doug


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Welcome Al and Doug 

Yes Andrew is amazingly efficient in sending out stuff 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Wahoo!

Received the pack in the post today. I don't think I've enjoyed such a sense of belonging since I joined Railriders or The Queen fan club. I've been a bit suspicious of clubs from a tender age. I hated cub scouts and lasted one day. Even now I consider most clubs to be cults.

Meanwhile, back on planet earth, can I say that it was nice looking through absoluTTe and being able to put names to faces. The major drawback of internet forums is anonymity. You could be talking to Stephen Fry or being groomed by a local paedophile. :wink:

Just a minor criticism. If the flyers/business cards were smaller (i.e. standard size) they would fit in the ashtray.

I got home from a 12 hr shift and spent many happy minutes deciding where to stick my TTOC sticker. I plumped for the offside rear window so people who overtake me can see my affiliation.

Doug


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry I could't be any quicker but I'm sure 47406 would approve :wink: and the ashtray is much smaller on the decent TT


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Sorry I could't be any quicker but I'm sure 47406 would approve :wink: and the ashtray is much smaller on the decent TT


It has taken 36 years but it appears that I have finally found kindred spirits! :wink:

Doug


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doug Short said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I could't be any quicker but I'm sure 47406 would approve :wink: and the ashtray is much smaller on the decent TT
> ...


Welcome Doug


----------

